# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Anyone have experience keeping and breeding samurai gourami?

## seudzar

As above, anyone have knowledge to share?

----------


## lazyMF

haven't seen them for very long, used to keep a pair many donkey years ago. beautiful fish!

----------


## seudzar

Yes, really beautiful pair. I recently got 2 pairs and it seems there are very little informations on them in AQ.

----------


## lazyMF

maybe if you try using its scientic name to search, it will yield a better results.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...earchid=329921

anyway where did you get yours?

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Yes, really beautiful pair. I recently got 2 pairs and it seems there are very little informations on them in AQ.


Here are a few threads of Sphaerichthys vaillanti posted in this forum so far;
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...thys-vaillanti
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...thys-vaillanti

I hope the above links would give you some idea on how to get your fish to spawn. Good luck.

----------


## seudzar

Thank you all very much for the links. I have search and read all of them before posting this thread. There isn't much thread on them. I manage to get them eat dried food but still on and off I will feed them with live food. 

I got them in one of the LFS at pasir ris farmway 2 but sadly they are all sold out.

----------


## Shi Xuan

I saw them at Y618 and C328 too, so I guess they came from the same supplier. Didn't buy any though. Now that I have space to keep them, they are not around. Would be contented even if I were to settle with just a fish. 

Might be getting chocolates instead....

----------


## Cactus

I too will be very appreciative of any info or tips on S.Vaillanti. 
I have 8 of them, housed together with a school of S.Osphromenoides and S.Selatanesis. 
Of the 8, only one will take dried food (tetrabits). The rest all need FBW. So it pretty much depends on the individual fish. 

From what I see, they are less fussy than the other chocolates when it comes to water parameters. And are definitely more aggressive than the chocolates.
Hoping they'll breed someday.

----------


## seudzar

Here are the photos of my samurai. They already pair up and seems the male have eggs in his mouth. 

Attachment 37116Attachment 37117Attachment 37118

----------


## Shi Xuan

Great. Now you'll have to wait patiently and try to minimize the disturbance to the fish.

----------


## seudzar

Hehehe... After months of keeping... 

Attachment 37784

Surprising, they are not really demanding and I manage to convert my 4 samurai and 4 chocolate to eat pellets...

----------


## Emokidz

Very nice. Have never succeeded with this species. I hope your male holds till term : )

----------


## seudzar

Thank you. I also hope it will success... Keep my fingers cross.

----------


## blu3her0

Hi, how did the brooding of your samurai's go?

Revived an old thread because I've some burning questions with regards to breeding Samurai's. 

Got 3 a month ago, and they soon paired off, with one female being left to fend for herself amongst the chocolates.

The female of the pair was seen embracing the male, and soon, eggs we dropped on my dark achilles, with the male putting them in the mouth whilst the female kept watch.
Attachment 41048




> Thank you. I also hope it will success... Keep my fingers cross.

----------


## blu3her0

Oh yes, left out the question. So, what shall i do next? The pair is currently housed in a 4 footer with a couples of other chocolates', white cloud minnows, and assorted algae cleaning crew such as otos, yamoto and red nose shrimps.

----------


## seudzar

Congrats, my samurai has passed on. Try not to disturb the male samurai. Currently he should be quite stress. The male will house the eggs for around 20-21 days before releasing the fry, which is what I have read on from the Internet.

----------


## blu3her0

Condolences bro...thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Wish you all the best man... It's a pity that we cannot find any more samurai gourami out there in Singapore. Those in gc has been sold out and their pricing is very high.

----------


## blu3her0

Thanks dude! I just went to see cg latest stock list. Seems like samurai gourami is stocking soon! Steep price though, but I can't seem to find it anywhere else...anyone who knows, will greatly appreciate it if you can PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

No where else have... Lol

----------


## blu3her0

Morning guys, After more than 2 weeks of waiting, saw these in the breeding net:
Attachment 41500Attachment 41501

Hope I can continue raising them to adults!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

Omg so cute haha

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

Haha yes they are! I just siphoned them out of the tank, and no matter how I search, could only find 5...very small brood 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## TheAquarist

Least the fried

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Congrats....!!!!!

----------


## blu3her0

An update:

all passed on...had held them in a shallow container for awhile, but they wasted away 1-by-1 (have a feeling the hot weather could had played a crucial role). Had learnt an important lesson on breeding them though.

----------


## TheAquarist

Hehe if you actually manage to raise them. I want some ^~^ why? Because lfs near me don't supply them. Neither can I go to places like c328 and y618

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

haha, no problem if i ever succeed! there have been a number of people who get buce from me showing interest when they saw the fries. The betta breeder whom i'd gotten the micro worm culture from also said he's trying to find some. Seems like it isn't that easy to find nowadays..would want to acquire more!

----------


## TheAquarist

Life is harsh 😂

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

You have done your best already.

----------


## blu3her0

Haha yeah man. Have seen the pair entering the hidden part of the bushes....heheh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Lol..! That's great.

----------

